# Direct vent through the roof for a Heatilator CD4236



## JeffInCO (Sep 27, 2009)

We're building a house where the original plan had a direct-vent Heatilator CD4236 gas fireplace on an exterior wall, vented straight out the back through that wall.

We were contemplating the possibility of moving the fireplace from the exterior wall to an interior wall.  If we do this, the fireplace would need to vent through the roof instead... The fireplace is on the main floor so the vent would need to run about 30 feet through a chase on the second floor, up to the roof, with a short section of angled pipe in the attic (30 or 45 degrees?), so there are a couple of turns involved.

I just got the price quote for this... almost $2000 extra just for the vent, installed.

I'm a bit surprised at this price... Is this reasonable?

Thanks,

Jeff


----------



## DAKSY (Sep 27, 2009)

Seems a bit high, but that's how builders work, stepping on the price when you look into upgrades.
The difference in price for the venting of two systems is about $300 - maybe $200 for the horizontal system &
around $500 for the vertical 30-ft system...
Difference in installation labor - in  hours - is maybe 2 -  for the scope of work.
Gas line has to be modified...
Electrical feed has to be modified...
I'd ask your builder for a breakdown of increase in the price...


----------



## jtp10181 (Sep 27, 2009)

The price diff between straight out and 30' of vertical is more than $300. You also have additional labor costs of running a longer vent, flashing the roof. The builder also has to do additional framing.


----------



## DAKSY (Sep 27, 2009)

jtp10181 said:
			
		

> The price diff between straight out and 30' of vertical is more than $300. You also have additional labor costs of running a longer vent, flashing the roof. The builder also has to do additional framing.



That's why I only put the price of VENTING on that line.
I DID happen to mention that there was a difference in installation times,
& the relocation of gas line & power...


----------



## jtp10181 (Sep 28, 2009)

Even just for venting $300 seems low is what I meant to say. I don't have access to prices from home though so it might be close.


----------

